# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  درخواست راهنمایی برای شروع پروژه نرم افزاری نسبتا بزرگ

## DarkACE

سلام دوستان برنامه نویس، وقت همگی به خیر

دوستان من قصد دارم برنامه ای بنویسم که از طریق اون کاربران از طریق یک برنامه ویندوزی بر بستر اینترنت با هم تعامل داشته باشن(ارائه دهنده یک سری خدمات)، یک سری مصرف کننده هم هستن که این مصرف کنندگان از طریق برنامه ویندوزی و یا برنامه روی تلفن همراهشون نتیجه درخواست هاشون رو بینن، به این صورت که:

من مشتری ارائه دهنده A هستم، ایشون کار من رو انجام میدن و من رو به ارائه دهنده B ارجاع می دن، ارائه دهنده B هم کار من رو انجام میده و نتیجه کار من رو به ارائه دهنده A بر می گردونه، در این بین مصرف کننده باید قادر باشه در حساب کاربری خودش که از طریق موبایل یا برنامه ویندوزی مشاهده کنه و امور مربوطه خودش رو مدیریت کنه.

من با زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی پاسکال، C++‎،C#‎،PHP،Javascript  قادر به برنامه نویسی و تولید برنامه هستم و برنامه های متعددی نوشتم، اما حقیقتا بجز PHP با بقیه برنامه ها برنامه ای که با اینترنت تعامل داشته باشه ننوشتم، به نطر شما با چه زبانی و در چه محیطی شروع به برنامه نویسی کنم که با کمترین دردسر ممکن این پروژه رو به انجام برسونم.

----------


## Hassan Kashi

بهتره اول یک نسخه ی وب رو شروع کنی به ساختن بعد میتونی روی پلتفرم های مختلف هم محصول رو ارئه بدی
میتونی با PHP یا ASP.NET بسازی که ASP.NET بهتره چون اگه بخوای نسخه وب رو بسازی میتونن نسخه ی وب با نسخه ی ویندوز با هم تعامل داشته باشن

----------


## DarkACE

ممنونم، اما متاسفانه ASP.net  رو کار نکردم و اینکه پیچیدگی های محصولات مایکروسافت یکمی آزار دهنده میشه بعضاً، اما آیا بعدش امکان ارائه نسخه موبایل هم خواهد بود یا خیر

----------


## anvar

شما نیاز به بستر تحت وب با هر کدوم از زبان های php یا asp. Net یا node. Js یا پایتون دارید که بصورت وب سرویس به اپلیکیشن های دسکتاپ و موبایل خدمات میده. میتونید برای هر بستر از یک زبان مجزا استفاده کنید و از طریق وب سرویس ها اینها با هم در تعامل باشن. مثلا برای دسکتاپ از C#‎ برای وب از asp. Net و برای اندروید از جاوا یا کاتلین یا زامارین و.... استفاده کنید. از هر کدوم که بخوای میتونی هدف نهایی رو برآورده کنی اما اصل کاری تسلط شما به هر کدوم از اینهاست

----------

